# أفيدوني عن البروميت في الماء أرجوكم



## riy777 (9 مارس 2009)

أرجوكم أريد طريقه فعاله لإزالة البروميت BrO3 من مياه الشرب الناتجه من عمليات التحليه 
والمعالجه بالأوزون في الناتج النهائي :56:


----------



## Sun Everyday (27 نوفمبر 2010)

أضم صوتي لك أخي riy..
أرجو من الأخوه الأعزاء إفادتنا في هذا الموضوع وطرق التخلص من البرومات


----------



## abue tycer (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*دراسة لازالة*

الطريقة هي امرار الماء من خلال برج او عمود من الكاربون الفعال وهذه دراسة تشير الى ذللك


----------



## hassanaki (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## nheweris (12 ديسمبر 2012)

الطريقة الافضل اولا ازالة البروميد من المياه الخام قبل المعالجة ب RO لان البرومات Bro3 تتكون بتفاعل البروميد Bro2 مع الاوزون.
نقص نسبة الاوزون عند التعقيم يودى الى نقصان البرومات.
استخدام DOUBLE PASS RO لان الماء الناتج في حدود 5-10 mg/l وبعدها تتم اضافة المعادن minerals لمعادلة ال TDS


----------



## faerrd (22 يونيو 2013)

شكرا


----------

